# Windows 7 Neuinstallation Maus/Tastatur nicht erkannt



## Litera (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 

ich versuche im Moment Windows 7N 64bit neu auf meinem Rechner zu installieren. Eigentlich keine große Sache, doch sobald ich Windows von der DVD boote und im ersten Auswahlmenu lande werden meine USB Maus/Tastatur nicht mehr erkannt. Habe bereits jegliche USB-Port probiert und im USB-Legacy Support ist im Bios ebenfalls aktiviert. 
Bin jetzt etwas ratlos. 

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann? Wollte nicht für immer meinem bestehenden System zuschauen wie es langsamer wird  


Danke schon mal!


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2014)

Welches Board hast du?
Win7 unterstützt von haus aus kein USB3.0 du musst die Tastatur also über USB2.0 oder den alten PS/2 anschließen.


----------



## Litera (4. Dezember 2014)

Habe Maus und Tastatur direkt am Board im 2.0 port angeschlossen. Meine Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte H87. 

Update: Die Neu-Installation hat plötzlich ohne ersichtlichen Grund doch funktioniert. Nach der Installation der Mainboardtreiber (audio, USB 3.0, Ethernet)  ist es jedoch wieder soweit Maus und Tastatur funktionieren wieder nicht mehr. Bei Versuch System erneut neu aufzusetzen bleibt Problem bestehen.


----------



## tompage (4. Dezember 2014)

Hast du evtl noch eine 2te Windows CD da, diese du mal installieren könntest ? (Bzw Testen könntest)


----------



## rhalin (5. Dezember 2014)

Hatte dasProblem auch, einzige Lösung war die Verwendung einer PS2 Tastatur.
Also während der Installation, war Windows installiert konnte ich wieder USB benutzen.


----------

